# Stephen King Costume suggestions



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh i would LOVE to go to your party..

how about roland from the gunslinger novels? i know, not exactly horror, but still with the theme.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Twins from the Shining or Danny from the Shining.

Barlow or Straker, Danny or Ralphie Glick from Salem's Lot. Death Studios sells a great Barlow mask. It's not cheap but it's very accurate & scary as hell.

Ralphie Glick









Cujo
From his latest Joyland you could dress as the girl on the cover
Any one of the kids from Stand By Me would be easy, as would any of the cons from Shawshank or the guards from the Green Mile.

Here's someone who's done a few King story costumes
http://whatthefun.net/din/c-king.html

The Low Men from Hearts in Atlantis or their can-toi version from The Gunslinger series. Really anyone or anything from The Gunslinger series would be great. Roland would be easy.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

BARLOW! 

freaking love salems lot, but the twins arent actually stephen king. thats kubricks doing. ive voiced my opinion on the crappy kubrick version so many times on here people are probably getting annoyed with it. but jack (the book jack, not the stupid kubrick movie jack) and danny and even wendy (again, book versions) would be great. then tony of course (dannys imaginary friend who turned out to be his future self warning him of whats to come in the mini series version of the shining) oh and gracy the old caretaker (i think gracy was his name, cant find him in the list of cast) and halloran. plenty of characters from the shining to go as. granted some of the costumes might get kind of dull since theres no blood or anything fun to play with when dressing up.

but there is always the entire salems lot crew, maybe the white trash couple that had the baby and the lady dressed as the mom can bring her a "dead vampire baby" prop. there are so many great characters that i would love to dress up as from stephen kings stories.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not gonna be picky as far as books vs. movies. I'll be really lucky to have everyone in costume and really really lucky if more than 3 people dress in theme. Although I love how big of a fan you are Mariposa! You can absolutely come! Kansas isn't all that far from Dallas! Lol!

Thanks for the link RCIAG! The girl from joyland would be really fun! We could do a picture with the same pose as the cover of the book!

We have a friend named Roland, maybe I could convince him to be the gunslinger! Lol!

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You might as well throw in Pet Cemetery. Those who really don't want to go to much trouble might consider grabbing a pair of cat ears which is better than nothing. 
Of course my fav was this girl who scared the Hell out of me the first time I watched it.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Chinclub - Haha! I'd take that!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm a big fan of 'The Green Mile" so I'd like to be Percy Wetmore or Wild Bill. Although because I am such a big guy, I'd probably be better suited being Brutal Howell or John Coffy. (I'm white however. I'd either just be a Caucasian John Coffy or get a bald black man mask if I could get one for the right price. Finding a 1930's prison guard uniform could be an issue however, and even finding clothing that looks similar.)

Being Ace Merrill from "Stand by Me" could be cool too. Whoever did that could dress as a 1950's hood.

Ben Richards or one of the stalkers from "The Running Man" could be good as well if done correctly. (I know the movie and the novel are different, and I have not read the book yet.)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh sweet Jesus what nightmares have we brought with Ralphie Glick & Zelda?!?! ACK!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great ideas everyone. What about the ghost boy or Sarah from Bag of Bones? King makes such great cherecters that some one could even come up with one of his supporting cherecters.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

There are so many great characters from his stories to be. It might be hard to figure some of them out but that could make it even more fun. Try to guess who your guests are. Think about books like The Tommyknockers, The Mist, even Under the Dome. There are plenty of cool charcters in those books with just enough detail given where someone could attend the party as one of them and be original rather then going as the more obvious King characters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Someone already mentioned Zelda from Pet Semetary. What about Pascow, too?


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh god, I was not prepared for the photos from Pet Sematary. 


This is really difficult! I love Stephen King but a lot of his main characters are just ordinary people in ordinary clothes. Dressing as villains would probably be easiest - the Crimson King, Cujo, Christine, Pennywise, Jack from The Shining, Carrie... I like the 'dead prom guests' idea, that's a bit less specific and easier for people who aren't fans.


----------



## Colcannon (Jul 31, 2013)

why not go as the man himself


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anybody know how to do burn makeup they could go as post electric chair Delacroix from "The Green Mile". Maybe still have the conducting cap and chin strap still attached. 

Jack from "The Shining" would be easy with red flannel shirt, ax and limp.

How about 4 guys dressed as the boys from "Stand By Me" (the book was The Body) Teddy Duchamp would be easy with an olive drab t-shirt and a pair of horn rimmed glasses.

A bit more time and money would be needed but you could do any of the costumes from "The Running Man"

A pea coat, a cane and a great impersonation of Christopher Walken and you got Johnny Smith from "The Dead Zone"


I could do this all day...LOL....Good Luck, Marc V.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I think an interesting character would be Jessie Burlingame, from Gerald's Game. You could show up with handcuffs on one bloodied and cut up wrist, in a dirty nightgown and make your face look gaunt and speak with a raspy voice from the "dehydration". You have to think that she'd be a little "mad" after her ordeal too...who wouldn't go a little bonkers being chained to a bed in a remote cabin with your husband lying dead over you??????????


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The Twins from the Shining or Danny from the Shining.
> 
> Barlow or Straker, Danny or Ralphie Glick from Salem's Lot. Death Studios sells a great Barlow mask. It's not cheap but it's very accurate & scary as hell.
> 
> ...


This scene from Salems Lot plagued me for years. I couldnt take a shower without someone standing guard by the window.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It still creeps me out just seeing it up there.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Oh sweet Jesus what nightmares have we brought with Ralphie Glick & Zelda?!?! ACK!!!


Yeah thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

What about one of the gypsies from thinner? Easy to get at any spirit store, an grab a pie to carry along too!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Stochey said:


> I'm not gonna be picky as far as books vs. movies. I'll be really lucky to have everyone in costume and really really lucky if more than 3 people dress in theme. Although I love how big of a fan you are Mariposa! You can absolutely come! Kansas isn't all that far from Dallas! Lol!
> 
> Thanks for the link RCIAG! The girl from joyland would be really fun! We could do a picture with the same pose as the cover of the book!
> 
> ...


oh man, if i hadnt of already had my fill of dallas (had to go down twice in the last 2 months to help my brother out, couldnt get out of there fast enough! lol) i would totally come. and yes. right next to harry potter is just about every SK book ever. i love his work. i havent read a whole lot of them but every single one i have read, ive loved. get so invested in the characters and the stories... i hate to see them end lol. hoping your friends play along and all dress up, what fun is going to a halloween party in street clothes?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Salem's Zlot Zvampire.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

_The Stand_: Randall Flagg (the walking dude), Mother Abigale, the Trashcan Man, or people infected by the superflu. The superflu victims could wear procedural facial masks, redden up their eyes and add dark circles, make their hair ratty and greasy, and wear rumpled pajamas and robes with (used) hankies hanging out their pockets.

_Pet Sematary_: post-burial Gage or Rachel, Victor Pascow, or for the really ambitious, the not-exactly-dead cat, Church.

_Misery_: Annie Wilkes, Paul Sheldon, or the cops Annie kills in horrific ways in the book.

_Cell_: zombified people with cell phones, wearing normal but ripped and bloodied clothing. 

_Sometimes They Come Back _(short story from _Night Shift_): the greasers.

_The Boogeyman_ (from _Night Shift_): the monster, unmasking itself from its clever disguise.

_Cujo_: any one of the mauled characters.

_The Night Flier_ (from _Nightmares and Dreamscapes_): a vampire, and a rather amusing one at that, in my opinion. Apparently the character makes a brief appearance in the _Dead Zone_, and he's also in _Popsy_, the short story following the _Night Flier_.

_Chattery Teeth_ (also from NAD): if anyone can find a pair of those things, it could make an easy costume, with the the teeth attached to clothing and some fake blood.

_You Know They've Got a Hell of a Band _(NAD): The main characters end up in a town named Rock and Roll Heaven. The place is the opposite of heaven, filled with familiar, famous faces. Dead, evil rock star costumes could be fun, simple, and nostalgic (in a warped way).

_Rainy Season _(NAD): with some rubber frogs and gore, a guest could make a funny costume, depending on what one finds funny about giant, black toads with teeth that chomp through doors. 

_The Gingerbread Girl _(from _Just After Sunset_): Emily, a runner, goes through hell trying to escape a madman. Running shorts, a sports bra, fake wounds, and some duct tape could do the trick.

Good luck with your party; its a great theme.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be funny if someone came as Spiderman's foe The Green Goblin, since he used the character on the front of the semi from Maximum Overdrive.


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

Captain Trips victims and Randall Flagg. I started reading the stand so those popped in my head.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I updated my party plans thread here : 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...stephen-king-theme-w-slight-carrie-focus.html
if anyone is interested!

I've changed my costume! I'll let someone else be Carrie. 

I'm going to be Mort Rainey from Secret Window! (secret garden, secret window)

Its one of my favorite movies... oddly enough one of the only ones I haven't read the novella to... 

I'll get a 'Shooter' hat, put blonde streaks in my hair, get black rim glasses, wear my robe and carry around a pack of cigarettes. Was Jack Daniels his drink of choice in the book as well? I might carry around a bottle of that too.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Stochey I am doing a Stephen King theme this year. 

Any feedback from when you did yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

natascha said:


> Hey Stochey I am doing a Stephen King theme this year.
> 
> Any feedback from when you did yours?
> 
> Thanks!


A lot of people asked about Gunslinger references and I hadn't read those so I didn't have any, lol. 
I wish I had done more themed food like the pie from Thinner or something. 
I also wish I had done a trivia game. 

People generally seemed to like it. I will say that I felt a little sad at the time because everything was sooo themed that I didn't have quite enough pumpkins/witches/general Halloween stuff around that the next year I did a 'Classic Halloween' theme because I missed it.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

Someone needs to dress up as Jordy Verrill stephen kings charactor in Creepshow.

He co-wrote both creepshow movies so any of the charactors are up for grabs


----------

